# [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2018)

*[Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Der Hersteller be quiet! hat mit dem Dark Rock PRO 4 ihre 4. Revision des bekannten High-End Kühlers vorgestellt. Nicht nur, die meist kritisierte Montage wurde verbessert, eine dunklere Beschichtung, die auch die Kühlleistung steigern soll, kommt zum Einsatz. Bei den Lüftern setzt be quiet! wieder auf zwei SilentWings 3 Lüfter (120- sowie 135-mm). Schauen wir uns also an, was der neue Dark Rock PRO 4 (für 70 Euro) alles drauf hat und ob er seinem Vorgänger das Wasser, ähh die Luft abgraben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lieferumfang*

In einer großen Kartonage ist dann neben dem Kühler mit zwei Lüftern auch das Montagematerial für alle gängigen Sockel mit dabei. Eine Y-Weiche für einen PWM-Anschluss, ein Schraubendreher sowie ein drittes paar Lüfterklammern, befindet sich im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Dark Rock PRO 4*

Mit 1130 g ist der PRO 4 dann wohl kein Leichtgewicht mehr, jedoch hat er nur eine Höhe von 145,7 mm, so sollte er in vielen Gehäusen seinen Platz finden. Der Dark Rock PRO 4 wurde dann mit einer Beschichtung, die mit Keramikpartikeln angereichert ist beschichtet, diese soll für ein Plus bei der Kühlleistung sorgen. Ganz klar zu gefallen, weiß die  schwarze Optik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Kühltürme, mit 43 Alulamellen sowie eine massive Deckelplatte aus gebürstetem Alu runden das Design nach oben ab. Schwarze Kappen verdecken die Heatpipe-Enden. Von der Unterseite ersichtlich, die sieben 6-mm-Heatpipes sowie die massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfer. Die unteren drei Lamellen sind gekürzt, um die Arbeitsspeicherkompatibilität zu erhöhen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei SilentWings 3 PWM-Lüfter sorgen dann für genügend frische Luft auf dem Kühler. Der 120-mm-Lüfter dreht mit bis zu 1500 U/min der 135-mm-Lüfter mit bis zu 1200U/min. Optional kann ein dritter Lüfter am Dark Rock PRO 4 montiert werden. Gummierte Auflageflächen am Kühler selbst sorgen für Entkopplung der Lüfter. 
Verarbeitung und Optik sind wie immer TipTop und man sucht vergebens etwas, um sich zu beschweren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Montage*

Und, man möchte es kaum glauben, be quiet! hat dem Dark Rock PRO 4 eine neue Montagevorrichtung spendiert. Die Montage geht nun einfach von der Hand und man kann gleich den beiliegenden Schraubenzieher nutzen. Der Kühler passt auf alle Sockel außer TR4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man nutzt für die Montage die AMD-Backplate, die dann mit den Schrauben, Abstandshaltern sowie Unterlagscheiben von be quiet! Bestückt wird. Sind die Haltebügel montiert, wird der 135-mm-Lüfter entnommen und der Dark Rock PRO 4 von oben verschraubt, aber Wärmeleitpaste nicht vergessen. Und wie wir sehen, der Kühler arbeitet auch bei AMD mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Das Y-Kabel kann nun verwendet werden um beide Lüfter an nur einen PWM-Anschluss auf dem Board zu verbinden. Bei Intel funktioniert die Montage identisch, aber natürlich mit der Intel Backplate. Wird der Kühler in einem System montiert, indem eine große GPU verbaut ist, muss diese für die Montage demontiert werden, da sonst der 135-mm-Lüfter nicht mehr eingesetzt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Arbeitsspeicher darf eine Höhe von Ca. 45 mm nicht überschreiten, sonst stößt er am Kühler an. Diese Höhenbeschränkung gilt je nach Board, aber bei den meisten für alle RAM-Slots.
Für die Montage sollten 10-15 Minuten eingeplant werden und sie geht endlich sehr einfach von der Hand.

*Die Testmessungen
*
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz. Der FX-9590 wird im Test mit vier Modulen, sprich acht Kernen betrieben, um in einem endanwenderfreundlichen Rahmen zu bleiben.

Das Testsystem:
•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    8-GB KLEVV Urbane DDR3
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Vollast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Kühlleistung*

Bei der Kühlleistung zeigt sich der Dark Rock 4 PRO von einer sehr guten Seite und überflügelt den direkten Vorgänger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke
*
Die Lautstärke bestimmt bei einem Kühler meistens, ob er in die engere Kaufauswahl kommt oder eben nicht.  Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12 Volt dezent hörbar, aber auch subjektiv leise.  Wird die Lüfterspannung auf 7 Volt reduziert hört man vom Dark Rock PRO 4 zu keiner Zeit mehr etwas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*

Zum Schluss, kann ich nur sagen, der Dark Rock PRO 4 rockt. Er besticht nicht nur durch seine hochwertige Verarbeitung sowie seine dezente und schicke Optik, auch die Kühleigenschaften wissen mehr als zu gefallen. Daneben lässt sich der Dark Rock PRO 4 nun endlich auch einfach montieren und bei AMD so, dass er mit dem Gehäuseluftstrom arbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Arbeitsspeicherkompatibilität kann der Dark Rock PRO 4 Arbeitsspeicher mit bis ca. 45 mm hohen Kühlern aufnehmen, wahlweise kann auch der 120-mm-Lüfter noch etwas nach oben versetzten werden. Betroffen sind je nach Board alle vier RAM-Slots. Daneben ist der Dark Rock PRO 4 bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V dezent aus dem System wahrzunehmen.

Abgesehen von diesen beiden Kleinigkeiten ist der Dark Rock Pro 4 ein rundum gelungenes Produkt für 70 Euro, be quiet! zeigt hier, man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden, an den passenden Stellschrauben zu drehen reicht auch.



Positiv:
•    Gute Kühlleistung
•    Dezent und schicke Optik
•    Einfache Montage
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare Lüfter
•    Optional dritter Lüfter

Negativ:
•    Je nach RAM, Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf allen RAM-Slots.
•    Bei 12-V Lüfterspannung dezent hörbar
• GPU-Ausbau bei Montage





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 - Schwarzer Fels in der Brandung*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Schöner Test wie immer.
Kannst du mal testen ob der Kühler montiert noch leichtes Spiel hat (sich etwas drehen lässt), dass passiert nämlich zumindest bei Intel Systemen, bei AMD weiß ich das nicht. Außerdem finde ich als Kritikpunkt, dass man die GPU zur Montage immer ausbauen muss. (im Case).

Mir gefallen deinen Fotos


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schöner Test wie immer.
> Kannst du mal testen ob der Kühler montiert noch leichtes Spiel hat (sich etwas drehen lässt), dass passiert nämlich zumindest bei Intel Systemen, bei AMD weiß ich das nicht. Außerdem finde ich als Kritikpunkt, dass man die GPU zur Montage immer ausbauen muss. (im Case).
> 
> Mir gefallen deinen Fotos



Danke , also bei AMD wackelt nichts. Kann ich bei Intel mal anschauen. 
Wegend er GPU, joar je nach Case und GPU, wobei man das nicht pauschal sagen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ok sag bescheid, weil HWLuxx hatte das Problem mit dem Spiel auch


----------



## Phaneroptera (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Irgendwie widersprechen sich teilweise die Tests, vor allem aber Aussagen einzelner Nutzer bei diesem Ding doch auffallend. Oftmals ist die Rede von einer sogar schlechteren Kühlleistung als beim Vorgänger, so ein hohes Lob und solche Werte sind zumindest nach allem, was mir so über den Weg gelaufen ist, eher selten. Klar, gibt immer unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, aber das ist bei den neuen bq! doch mehr als bei den üblichen Verdächtigen. Ist schon genug um mich da erst mal fernzuhalten. Test ist natürlich Top.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Irgendwie widersprechen sich teilweise die Tests, vor allem aber Aussagen einzelner Nutzer bei diesem Ding doch auffallend. Oftmals ist die Rede von einer sogar schlechteren Kühlleistung als beim Vorgänger, so ein hohes Lob und solche Werte sind zumindest nach allem, was mir so über den Weg gelaufen ist, eher selten. Klar, gibt immer unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, aber das ist bei den neuen bq! doch mehr als bei den üblichen Verdächtigen. Ist schon genug um mich da erst mal fernzuhalten. Test ist natürlich Top.



Also, ich hab den auch schon auf anderen System gehabt und kann an Kühlleistung/Lautstärke nichts aussetzen. Montage auf Intel schau ich mir natürlich noch an. 
Daher verwunderlich.

Grüße


----------



## Phaneroptera (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was ich so gelesen habe, als ich mich ausführlich über das Teil informiert habe - war bei mir auch kurzzeitig in der engeren Wahl. Ich kann dir jetzt leider keine Links etc geben, da das schon etwas zurückliegt. 

Ich kann nur mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich hauptsächlich Tests gefunden habe, in denen der neue Dark Rock Pro entweder ein wenig besser oder ein wenig schlechter als der Vorgänger abgeschnitten hat, jedoch oft eher im Bereich der Messtoleranz. Und dann noch ein paar, die ihn schlechter eingeordnet haben, sprich in allen Tests hinter seinem Vorgänger und lediglich mit besserer Montage. 
In den ersten kurzen Bewertungen von Käufern habe ich auch bloß eine weniger gute Stimmung vorgefunden, eben nach dem Motto: Montage besser, sieht toll aus, kühlt aber nur in etwa wie der Vorgänger. Daran ist vielleicht aber auch der kleine Hype Schuld, der die neuen Kühler begleitet hat. Denn es ist selbstverständlich ein Top-Kühler, wie der Vorgänger auch - aber die Konkurrenz von beispielsweise Cryorig oder Noctua mit deren schon lange erhältlichen Gegenstücken bringt das alles nicht wirklich ins Schwitzen. Und ich denke einfach mal, nach der Ankündigung, den sinnvoll klingenden Verbesserungen, der UVP und dem Ganzen hatten die Leute einfach erwartet, dass der sich durchaus hervorhebt.

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man den DR4 Pro (umständliche Bastelarbeit wahrscheinlich) mit zwei Noctua NF-A12x25 betreibt - denn die SW3 haben sich zumindest bei mir nicht gerade positiv hervorgehoben an Kühlern (klar besser als ihre Vorgänger, aber trotzdem nicht gerade erste Klasse). Vielleicht zischt der ja ab, wenn man da was ändert. Aber natürlich wäre es das dann mit dem schönen Schwarz.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Danke für den guten Test und die schönen Fotos

Die Kühlleistung ist wirklich Top. 
Der Grund für die unterschiedlich gut ausfallenden Tests ist vermutlich, dass andere den Kühler auf CPUs mit niedrigerer TDP testen.
Es ist ja oft so, dass man den Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen CPU Kühlern erst bei hoher Verlustleistung sieht.

Zum Design:
Ist eben Typisch BeQuiet und sehr ansprechend für meinen Geschmack.
Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die Noctua Kühler in braun (oder jetzt bald in matt-schwarz).

Edit:


Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man den DR4 Pro (umständliche Bastelarbeit wahrscheinlich) mit zwei Noctua NF-A12x25 betreibt - denn die SW3 haben sich zumindest bei mir nicht gerade positiv hervorgehoben an Kühlern. Vielleicht zischt der ja ab, wenn man da was ändert. Aber natürlich war's das dann mit dem schönen Schwarz.



Das wäre ein test den ich auch gerne lesen würde.
Und Noctua hat auf der Computex ja einiges in mattschwarz vorgestellt. Evtl. bringen sie den NF-A12x25 auch noch als schwarze Version.


----------



## Phaneroptera (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der Grund für die unterschiedlich gut ausfallenden Tests ist vermutlich, dass andere den Kühler auf CPUs mit niedrigerer TDP testen.
> Es ist ja oft so, dass man den Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen CPU Kühlern erst bei hoher Verlustleistung sieht.



Das war bei dem Dark Rock schon auffallend im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern. Auf jeden Fall war von vielen Seiten her eine gewisse Enttäuschung da. Da scheint irgendwas für Inkonsistenzen zu sorgen, was das jedoch ist...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Die Türme des Dark Rock Pro 4 stehen so eng, dass man dort keinen Lüfter mit 25mm betreiben kann 

Ansonsten ist ist der Vierer nicht besser oder schlechter als sein Vorgänger, warum auch?! Die beiden Kühler sind fast komplett identisch und die Keramikschicht...naja kann man sich seinen Teil zu denken. Man muss aber berücksichtigen, dass die Lüfter vom DRP4 etwas langsamer sind als vom 3er 
Das Potential der aktuellen Twintower ist halt ausgeschöpft, da tut sich nicht viel


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Türme des Dark Rock Pro 4 stehen so eng, dass man dort keinen Lüfter mit 25mm betreiben kann
> 
> Ansonsten ist ist der Vierer nicht besser oder schlechter als sein Vorgänger, warum auch?! Die beiden Kühler sind fast komplett identisch und die Keramikschicht...naja kann man sich seinen Teil zu denken. Man muss aber berücksichtigen, dass die Lüfter vom DRP4 etwas langsamer sind als vom 3er
> Das Potential der aktuellen Twintower ist halt ausgeschöpft, da tut sich nicht viel



Tatsache ... das wusste ich nicht. Also das ist dann ein Negativpunkt für den Kühler.

Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir bei Luftkühlern noch Innovation in Puncto Kühlleistung sehen werden (Peltier Elemente ausgeschlossen).


----------



## Phaneroptera (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Das meinte ich ja. Das Problem ist, dass be quiet die ganzen Verbesserungen viel zu dick aufgetragen hat und sich massenweise Leute, die eh schon einen Doppelturm welcher Art auch immer (oft sogar eben den Vorgänger) hatten, darauf gestürzt haben. "Verbesserte Performance/Kühlleistung" wurde nicht gerade selten angesprochen. Dadurch eben Enttäuschung bei einigen. Im Prinzip ist es halt eine polierte Version mit besserer Montage und etwas leiser. Wäre "nur" damit geworben worden, wären die Leute auch nicht so überrascht gewesen. Aber da sind ja angeblich zig Sachen, die die Performance verbessern sollten laut den ganzen Statements vor dem Release...


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich hab den Punkt Montage noch überarbeitet. Intel-Monatge schau ich mir nachher noch an.

LG


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja. Das Problem ist, dass be quiet die ganzen Verbesserungen viel zu dick aufgetragen hat und sich massenweise Leute, die eh schon einen Doppelturm welcher Art auch immer (oft sogar eben den Vorgänger) hatten, darauf gestürzt haben. "Verbesserte Performance/Kühlleistung" wurde nicht gerade selten angesprochen. Dadurch eben Enttäuschung bei einigen. Im Prinzip ist es halt eine polierte Version mit besserer Montage und etwas leiser. Wäre "nur" damit geworben worden, wären die Leute auch nicht so überrascht gewesen. Aber da sind ja angeblich zig Sachen, die die Performance verbessern sollten laut den ganzen Statements vor dem Release...



Aber ganz ehrlich, soll ein Hersteller sagen "Der Dark Rock 4 ist unser neuster High-End Kühler, aber ihr könnt auch beim Alten bleiben?"  Die haben den halt hier und da etwas angepasst/optimiert und bewerben es als fortschritt, das ist halt Marketing. Muss auch keine Lüge sein, denn wenn die im Testlabor (wie auch immer) einen Vorteil der Beschichtung ermittelt haben, passt da ja - muss halt nicht im real-life-szenario so sein. Auch wenn nicht jeder über Know-How verfügt darf man von Kunden doch zumindest etwas Nachdenken erwarten, wer da eine weltbewegende Verbesserung erwartet ist halt selbst schuld.

Warum der DRP4 meiner Meinung nach besser ist als der DRP3:

- bessere Montage, aber noch nicht so gut wie Noctua etc.
- leiser, da langsamere Lüfter
- sehr gute Kühlleistung, wenn auch nicht absolute Weltklasse
- besserer 120er als vorher und zumindest bei dem keine Drehzahlfehler mehr (beim 135 leider immer noch)
- schwarze Beschichtung statt dunkles Nickel (zwar ist die neue Beschichtung schnell zerschrammt durch die Klammern, aber das dunkle Nickel hat sich an der Bodenplatte gerne mal gelöst mit der Zeit)

Für 70€ ist das total ok, man muss auch bedenken das es be *quiet!* ist, da ist die Kühlleistung nicht oberste Prio.

Zu den Review muss man sich halt mit der Zeit seine Meinung bilden, dann weiß man wo alles in den Himmel gelobt wird und wo auch jemand mal sagt was ihm nicht gefällt


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Was wohl beim Dark Rock PRO 4 ist, die Lautstärke wurde reduziert aber die Kühlleistung beibehalten, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Wahlweise kühlt er auch etwas besser und würde besser kühlen bei der Lautstärke vom Vorgänger.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich habe letztens einen Dark Rock Pro 4 bei einem Kumpel verbaut. Zum Vorgänger ist schon ein großer Unterschied. 
Bei gleichbleibender Kühlleistung die Lautstärke reduzieren ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Die Kühlleistung reicht ja auch für normales OC gut aus.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Wie immer, liefert Jarafi erstklassige Arbeit ab 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ja, meine Kritik war vielleicht etwas zu harsch. Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass ich persönlich bei be quiet öfters Enttäuschung erlebt habe (in verschiedenen Kategorien) und dafür bei 1-2 anderen Herstellern dafür eher positive Überraschungen.

Ich denke mal auch, dass das bisschen Verbesserung, an dem Noctua noch arbeitet, der Grenze der Leistung der Turm-Kühler ziemlich nahe kommen wird. Wobei es nicht das erste mal ist, dass man dachte, Luftkühlung wäre da an der Grenze. Bin da zu unwissend um das wirklich gut beurteilen zu können.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ja, meine Kritik war vielleicht etwas zu harsch. Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass ich persönlich bei be quiet öfters Enttäuschung erlebt habe (in verschiedenen Kategorien) und dafür bei 1-2 anderen Herstellern dafür eher positive Überraschungen.
> 
> Ich denke mal auch, dass das bisschen Verbesserung, an dem Noctua noch arbeitet, der Grenze der Leistung der Turm-Kühler ziemlich nahe kommen wird. Wobei es nicht das erste mal ist, dass man dachte, Luftkühlung wäre da an der Grenze. Bin da zu unwissend um das wirklich gut beurteilen zu können.



In meinen Augen geht da schon noch fein tuning, was das betrifft. Allerdings auch nicht mehr allzu viel. Aber braucht man wirklich mehr? Die Kühler schaffen es ja Prozessoren gut Kühl zu halten, auch wenn sie leicht bis mittel Übertaktet sind.
Die TDP der Prozis sinkt ja auch immer weiter. Und die Leistungsaufnahme unter OC ist da auch ein wenig runter gegangen.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Die TDP der Prozis sinkt ja auch immer weiter. Und die Leistungsaufnahme unter OC ist da auch ein wenig runter gegangen.



Hab ich was verpasst?  Als ich zuletzt geschaut habe, wurden durch neue CPUs immer neue Rekorde in Puncto Leistungsaufnahme aufgestellt.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?  Als ich zuletzt geschaut habe, wurden durch neue CPUs immer neue Rekorde in Puncto Leistungsaufnahme aufgestellt.



Naja. Wenn man auf einmal nen 18 Kerner hochprügelt, dann schon. 

Aber ein heutiger Quadcore gegen einen alten Quad hat sich schon deutlich gebessert.


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Maßnahmen, die mit der Kühlung in dem Fall nicht mal direkt etwas zu tun haben (Köpfen, Spannung, etc), haben da dann viel größere Auswirkungen als die Unterschiede zwischen den Oberklasse-Kühlern der verschiedenen Firmen.

Ist wohl dann (zumindest in meinem Fall) eher so eine Art Steckenpferd, da manchmal kompromisslos das technisch Beste zu wollen. Zum Beispiel den neuen Noctua Doppelturm sehnsüchtig zu erwarten, obwohl die größte Änderung prinzipiell bloß eine Heatpipe mehr ist, und es dann auch passende Lüfter der neuen Generation rechtzeitig dazu geben müsste - was dann zusammen aber doch wieder eine kleine, jedoch spürbare Verbesserung bringen dürfte. Gleichzeitig will ich meine CPU aus Angst nicht Köpfen... 

Uff, sorry, dass ich den Thread über den wirklich tollen Test so ins quasi-off-topic geleitet habe. Ich glaube, im Endeffekt gibt es bei den bq-Kühlern einfach immer ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die mich stören, wo andere ein "glatteres" Gesamtpaket abliefern. Und ich bin wie gesagt absolut kein Fan der SW3, wobei die (so weh dieses Zugeständnis auch tut) Cryorig-Lüfter da verlieren. Jedoch habe ich bis auf zeitweise Noctua A15 eh noch nie die mitgelieferten Lüfter genutzt.


----------



## WeeFilly (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Uff, sorry, dass ich den Thread über den wirklich tollen Test so ins quasi-off-topic geleitet habe. Ich glaube, im Endeffekt gibt es bei den bq-Kühlern einfach immer ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die mich stören, wo andere ein "glatteres" Gesamtpaket abliefern. Und ich bin wie gesagt absolut kein Fan der SW3, wobei die (so weh dieses Zugeständnis auch tut) Cryorig-Lüfter da verlieren. Jedoch habe ich bis auf zeitweise Noctua A15 eh noch nie die mitgelieferten Lüfter genutzt.



Naja, wie einer der Vorschreiber ja schon anmerkte: Bei be quiet! geht es in erster Linie, wie der Name schon sagt, darum bitte quiet!, also leise, zu sein... Das schaffen sie ja im Vergleich zur Konkurenz meist auch.

Dass die Kühllesitung da nicht ganz auf dem Niveau anderer Hersteller liegt, macht dann auch nichts.
Zumal die Kühlleistung von dem Dark Rock Pro 3/4 eh schon sehr gut ist, und bei der erreichten Lautstärke umso besser.


----------



## claster17 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Maximaldrehzahl schön und gut, aber welche Minimaldrehzahl haben die Lüfter? Dieser Punkt hat mich insbesondere beim DR3 und DRP3 tierisch aufgeregt, weil die Lüfter mit reiner PWM-Regelung nicht lautlos zu bekommen waren. Erst eine Spannungsreduktion hat Abhilfe geschaffen, was bei PWM-Lüftern ja nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache sein kann. Hier ziehe ich immer die NF-A14 als Vorzeigebeispiel heran, die 150-1500rpm per 12V PWM beherrschen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Der 120er geht auf 190 rpm (bei Steuerungen die auf 10% runterkommen) und ca 300 rpm bei 20%. Der 135 geht auf minimal 280 rpm
Wenn man die Lüfter einzeln anschließt, liest der 135mm dei Drehzahl 50% zu hoch aus. 
Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 und Dark Rock 4 - Details siehe die Tabelle unten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Türme des Dark Rock Pro 4 stehen so eng, dass man dort keinen Lüfter mit 25mm betreiben kann
> 
> Ansonsten ist ist der Vierer nicht besser oder schlechter als sein Vorgänger, warum auch?! Die beiden Kühler sind fast komplett identisch und die Keramikschicht...naja kann man sich seinen Teil zu denken. Man muss aber berücksichtigen, dass die Lüfter vom DRP4 etwas langsamer sind als vom 3er
> Das Potential der aktuellen Twintower ist halt ausgeschöpft, da tut sich nicht viel



Wenn man die Entkopplung entfernt, passt auch ein 140-×-25-mm-Lüfter in die Mitte. Allerdings nur festgeklemmt, denn Be Quiet legt keine Halteklammern für herkömmliche Rahmen bei. Da es ohnehin nur zwei Lüfter am Markt mit besserer Aerodynamik als die SW3 gibt und einer davon Probleme mit unmittelbar vor dem Lüfter liegenden Hindernissen hat, stellt sich die Frage eines Lüftertauschs meiner Meinung nach nicht. Entweder der DRP4 gefällt einem, wie er ist, oder man schaut sich bei Noctua, Thermaltake respektive (älteren) Thermalright-Modellen um.




Jarafi schrieb:


> Was wohl beim Dark Rock PRO 4 ist, die Lautstärke wurde reduziert aber die Kühlleistung beibehalten, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Wahlweise kühlt er auch etwas besser und würde besser kühlen bei der Lautstärke vom Vorgänger.



Mir gegenüber hat Be Quiet ebenfalls von "gleicher Leistung bei weniger Lautstärke" gesprochen, aber das Testmuster hat sich dann eher in der Kühlleistungs- denn der Lautheitswertung verbessert. (Test incoming: PCGH 08/2018)




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der 120er geht auf 190 rpm (bei Steuerungen die auf 10% runterkommen) und ca 300 rpm bei 20%. Der 135 geht auf minimal 280 rpm
> Wenn man die Lüfter einzeln anschließt, liest der 135mm dei Drehzahl 50% zu hoch aus.
> Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 und Dark Rock 4 - Details siehe die Tabelle unten



An meinem Aquaero erreicht der 120er 190 U/min bereits mit 24 Prozent PWM, unter 19 Prozent bleibt er ganz stehen. Soweit ich es nachvollziehen kann, liegt die Ursache nicht bei der zu schwachen Pull-Up-Leistung des Silent Wings 3, da ihm der 135er Silent Wings 2,5 unter die Arme greift. (Der 120er einzeln läuft wie gewohnt erst bei 57 Prozent an, wenn ihm keine Steuerung mit eigener Pull-Up-Implementation unter die Arme greift.) Das praktisch relevante Minimum wird aber ohnehin bei 33 Prozent PWM erreicht. Dann ist der 135er bei seinen minimal ""440"" U/min angelangt und bereits lauter als der 120er mit 360 U/min bei gleicher PWM-Vorgabe. Regelt man weiter runter, bleibt der Schallpegel beinahe gleich, weil nur noch der 120er seine Drehzahl ändert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Danke für den schönen Test. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass man den mittleren Lüfter hinterher seitlich einschieben muss und dann die Klammern in den Lüfter stecken muss?
Was für ein gefriemel. Wie schön es es früher. Den Rechner auf zweri Stühle leden, den Kühler mit Lüftern aufsetzen, von unten verschrauben, fertig. Das ging auch mit
eingebauter GPU und dan Lüfterkabel konn vorher einstecken, wenn noch viel Platz da war.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> An meinem Aquaero erreicht der 120er 190 U/min bereits mit 24 Prozent PWM, unter 19 Prozent bleibt er ganz stehen. Soweit ich es nachvollziehen kann, liegt die Ursache nicht bei der zu schwachen Pull-Up-Leistung des Silent Wings 3, da ihm der 135er Silent Wings 2,5 unter die Arme greift. (Der 120er einzeln läuft wie gewohnt erst bei 57 Prozent an, wenn ihm keine Steuerung mit eigener Pull-Up-Implementation unter die Arme greift.) Das praktisch relevante Minimum wird aber ohnehin bei 33 Prozent PWM erreicht. Dann ist der 135er bei seinen minimal ""440"" U/min angelangt und bereits lauter als der 120er mit 360 U/min bei gleicher PWM-Vorgabe. Regelt man weiter runter, bleibt der Schallpegel beinahe gleich, weil der nur noch der 120er seine Drehzahl ändert.



Du verwendest bestimmt ein Aquaero 6, oder? Ich hatte ein Aquaero 5, welches PWM ja etwas anders implementiert hat. Außerdem ein Mainboard, die sich ja quasi alle nicht an die PWM-Specs halten (Stichwort Pull-Up). Aquaero 6 ist afaik die einzige Steuerung, die sich an die PWM Specs hält und damit auch die einzige, die mit blöden PWM IC wie dem SW3 Probleme haben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Test. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass man den mittleren Lüfter hinterher seitlich einschieben muss und dann die Klammern in den Lüfter stecken muss?
> Was für ein gefriemel. Wie schön es es früher. Den Rechner auf zweri Stühle leden, den Kühler mit Lüftern aufsetzen, von unten verschrauben, fertig. Das ging auch mit
> eingebauter GPU und dan Lüfterkabel konn vorher einstecken, wenn noch viel Platz da war.



Wenn du mir dieses Manöver erfolgreich mit einem Sockel-2011-System vorführst, wird der Dark Rock Pro 3 nachträglich aufgewertet. 
Mit dem neuen Verfahren muss man den Dark Rock Pro zwar meist außerhalb des Gehäuses Mainboards befestigen. Abgesehen von der Anzahl der Einzelteile und den Lüfterklammern geht das aber ziemlich einfach, während die Installation bei einigen Mainboard-RAM-Kombinationen vorher unmöglich war.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du verwendest bestimmt ein Aquaero 6, oder? Ich hatte ein Aquaero 5, welches PWM ja etwas anders implementiert hat. Außerdem ein Mainboard, die sich ja quasi alle nicht an die PWM-Specs halten (Stichwort Pull-Up). Aquaero 6 ist afaik die einzige Steuerung, die sich an die PWM Specs hält und damit auch die einzige, die mit blöden PWM IC wie dem SW3 Probleme haben



Ja, ein Aquero 6 Pro. Aber wie beschrieben reicht der Pull-Up des Gen-2,5-Mittellüfters aus, um Probleme zu vermeiden. Der Dark Rock 4 (ohne Pro) war dagegen gewohnt zickig – und das nicht nur am Aquaero, sondern ungewöhnlicher Weise auch an der Zalman ZM-FC3. Normalerweise ist die nur hinsichtlich PWM-Fiepen ein Härtefall, aber der 122-mm-Lüfter mit SW3-Technik ließ sich auch nicht unter 800 U/min runterregeln, ohne das Drehzahlsignal zu verlieren.

Glücklicherweise sind die Silent Wings 3 analog geregelt exzellente Lüfter, aber die Elektronik war bei den SW2 meiner Meinung nach ausgereifter.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Seltsam, ich konnte die Lüfter am 5er ganz normal regeln  Ich mache später nochmal ne Lüfterkurve dazu wie es sich bei mir verhält. Aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, das die Lüfter nicht ganz ausgereift sind, was das angeht.

Bei CB hatten sie mit dem Non-Pro die gleichen Probleme wie du, konnten aber wohl per MB normal regeln


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Die meisten Mainboards sind unproblematischer, das stimmt. Aber ich kann nicht jeden Lüfter an 20 Steuerungsmöglichkeiten testen – zumal der Hauptvorteil von PWM doch eigentlich der zuverlässige Betrieb ist.
Wenn du noch einmal nachmisst, würde mich interessieren bei welchem PWM-Wert der 135er seine Minimaldrehzahl einhält. Bei mir war das, wie beschrieben, zwischen 1 und 33 Prozent der Fall, so dass man den 120er ohnehin nicht runter, sondern eher getrennt hochregeln müsste.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Zum Thema "Wackeln". Habe den Kühler auf einem Skylake-System monteirt und mit gefühlk alles festgezogen.

Hier wackelt nichts, daher wäre Interessant, ob jemand etwas andere festgestellt hat.

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich kann ihn auf Sockel 2011 mit etwas Kraftaufwand 1-2° hin und her drehen, aber kippeln tut definitiv nichts.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Genau das meinte ich, das leichte hin und her drehen, wobei das hier recht leicht geht.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass das etwas ausmacht, aber bq meinte, dass das eigentlich nicht so sein sollte und daher wollte ich mal wissen, ob das auch anderen so geht  Bisher habe ich nämlich nur im hardwareluxx Test ähnliches gelesen.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, das leichte hin und her drehen, wobei das hier recht leicht geht.
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass das etwas ausmacht, aber bq meinte, dass das eigentlich nicht so sein sollte und daher wollte ich mal wissen, ob das auch anderen so geht  Bisher habe ich nämlich nur im hardwareluxx Test ähnliches gelesen.



Mit viel Kraft vllt 1°, aber mehr auch nicht bei mir.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Schöner Test, aber ein Kühler, welcher nur auf einen Lüfter geeicht ist fliegt gleich aus der Empfehlungsliste. 
Warum auch immer man einen SW3 bei diesem Kühler tauschen möchte, aber es sollte für mich bei einem Kühler möglich einen passenden Lüfter zu wechseln ohne zu basteln.

Ganz weit weg zum Thema "CPU Kühler dreht sich": habe vor ca. 3 Jahren einen be quiet Pure Rock bei einem Bekannten verbaut, der war auch ziemlich "locker" drehbar. Mein uralter Advanced C1 (oder so) war fest und ließ sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Schöner Test, aber ein Kühler, welcher nur auf einen Lüfter geeicht ist fliegt gleich aus der Empfehlungsliste.
> Warum auch immer man einen SW3 bei diesem Kühler tauschen möchte, aber es sollte für mich bei einem Kühler möglich einen passenden Lüfter zu wechseln ohne zu basteln.
> 
> Ganz weit weg zum Thema "CPU Kühler dreht sich": habe vor ca. 3 Jahren einen be quiet Pure Rock bei einem Bekannten verbaut, der war auch ziemlich "locker" drehbar. Mein uralter Advanced C1 (oder so) war fest und ließ sich nicht bewegen.



Das kann man als Argument natürlich akzeptieren.
Das mit dem Drehbar scheint doch ein Thema zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Montage auf AM4 gibt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Montage auf AM4 gibt.


Jop. Nutz ihn auf dem Asus Crosshair 7 hero. Hab unter Auslastung mit 4,1 GHz All Core in der Regel immer unter 60 Grad real anliegen. 
Montage hat auch gut geklappt, nur sollte man die Lüfter vor der Kühlermontage befestigen. Sonst wird es ziemlich fummelig. ^^

Auch auf Speicher mit hohen Kuhlrippen achten. Ansonsten muss der vordere Lüfter notgedrungen hinten Richtung Gehäuseende befestigt werden bzw. wenn es doch passt und man RAM mir RGB Beleuchtung besitzt, nur noch die halbe Lichtshow bewundern kann.  

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Ich werde eh normalen RAM ohne unnötigen Schnickschnack verbauen, der nur den Preis nach oben treibt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Dann wird das schon passen. 
Achte nur auf eine korrekte Lüftersteuerung. Manche AM4 Boards (inkl. meines) machen da hin und wieder mal gerne zicken. ^^


----------



## Pumpi (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Zufälle gibt's. Ich schau auch grad nach einem potenten Luftkühler für AM4. Ryzen 3000 ist zu verführerisch. Schwanke noch zwischen Dark Rock 4 Pro und einem Thermalright Macho LeGrand mit einem Noctua NF-A15 PWM drauf. Die original Thermaright Lüfter sind ja leider ne Katastrophe. Sind bei mir schon zwei in die Tonne gewandert, direkt nach dem ersten ausprobieren  . Von den Kühlern bin ich jedoch überzeugt.

Ich denke mit der Macho Kombi hat man es einfacher beim Ram und muss auf keine Kühlleistung verzichten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Wobei mir die BeQuite von der Optik auch sehr zusagen.


----------



## der_Kief (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

@All
an welchen Lüfter sollte man den nun den 4-poligen Anschluss des Y-Kabels anschließen ?
Wenn ich richtig liege sollte das dann doch de 120er sein ?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

korrekt,
der mittlere größere Lüfter gibts falsche Drehzahlen aus


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



der_Kief schrieb:


> an welchen Lüfter sollte man den nun den 4-poligen Anschluss des Y-Kabels anschließen ?



Welches Y-Kabel?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Das das  mitgeliefert wird


----------



## Ericius161 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Sehe ich das richtig, der Kühler ist so breit wie die RAM-Riegel? Dementsprechend gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem ersten PCI-Slot? 
Ich frage, weil ich einen Accelero extreme 4 benutze und Sorge habe, dass der Kühler mit der Backplate kollidieren könnte. Die nimmt beim Accelero ja noch mal einen Slot ein.


----------



## BojackHorseman (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, der Kühler ist so breit wie die RAM-Riegel? Dementsprechend gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem ersten PCI-Slot?
> Ich frage, weil ich einen Accelero extreme 4 benutze und Sorge habe, dass der Kühler mit der Backplate kollidieren könnte. Die nimmt beim Accelero ja noch mal einen Slot ein.



Also ich habe noch nie gehört, dass ein Kühler "nach unten" hin zu lang wäre. Die wachsen nur in die Höhe. Kein Ingenieur wäre so blöd einen Kühler zu designen, der in der ATX-Normierung über den PCIe-Slot der Grafikkarte ragt.

Ich habe den Dark Rock Pro 4 und eine GTX 1080 GameRock auf einem Aorus Elite, Standard-ATX, und der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man keine hohen RAM-Riegel installieren kann. be quiet! sollte da auf die Konkurrenz schauen, die bekommen das in vielen Modellen hin.

Ich kann nur sagen, meinen 3700X kühlt er unter Last stabil auf 65 - 70 Grad in einem Silent-Mode Dark Base 700.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man keine hohen RAM-Riegel installieren kann. be quiet! sollte da auf die Konkurrenz schauen, die bekommen das in vielen Modellen hin.



Die Ripjaws passen doch problemlos darunter. Wozu also RAM mit riesigen Kühlern kaufen? Lohnt sich doch eh nicht.


----------



## Ericius161 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Noctuas ND-15 hat das Problem z.B. teilweise. Je nach Mainboard blockt der den ersten PCI-Slot, deswegen haben die extra den ND-15S veröffentlicht. Das mit den RAM-Riegeln bin ich vom Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition schon gewohnt. Zum Glück konnte ich bei den Riegeln die Kühlkörper abschrauben


----------



## BojackHorseman (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ripjaws passen doch problemlos darunter. Wozu also RAM mit riesigen Kühlern kaufen? Lohnt sich doch eh nicht.



Es betrifft uns beide nicht, aber Du wirst in den Jahren hier im Forum auch die Klientel erlebt haben, die denken ein großer Heckspoiler würde das Auto beschleunigen. Oder aber ein riesiger RAM-Kühler (vermutlich mit RGB) wäre der letzte Shizzle und viel besser als der Rest.

Ich sehe das eher aus der Marketing-Sicht. Es bringt nicht viel, aber es schadet ganz sicher nicht. Technisch gesehen nähern wir uns bei Luftkühlern dem Optimum. Noctua und be quiet! sind nur vorn, weil sie bessere Lüfter bauen, bzw. die Leuten glauben machen, dass nicht im Wesentlichen die Gesamtoberfläche sondern anderer Schnickschnack die größte Rolle spielen würde. In die gleiche Kerbe schlägt die Versessenheit auf Temperaturen. Ob 60 oder 80 Grad ist dem Silizium egal. Solange es unter 95 Grad bleibt, ist es völlig okay und an der Gesamtperformance ändert sich bestenfalls etwas in der Nachkommastelle.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, der Kühler ist so breit wie die RAM-Riegel? Dementsprechend gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem ersten PCI-Slot?
> Ich frage, weil ich einen Accelero extreme 4 benutze und Sorge habe, dass der Kühler mit der Backplate kollidieren könnte. Die nimmt beim Accelero ja noch mal einen Slot ein.



Der Kühler ist 136 mm breit, die sich symmetrisch um die Sockelmitte verteilen. Also 68 mm ab CPU-Zentrum nach unten. Ob das mit deiner Grafikkarte kollidiert, hängt dann aber von der Sockel- und Slotposition auf deinem Mainboard ab – der RAM kann unabhängig hiervon an verschiedenenen Positionen sitzen. Schmalere Kühler mit vergleichbarer Leistung sind aber schwer zu finden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist 136 mm breit, die sich symmetrisch um die Sockelmitte verteilen. Also 68 mm ab CPU-Zentrum nach unten. Ob das mit deiner Grafikkarte kollidiert, hängt dann aber von der Sockel- und Slotposition auf deinem Mainboard ab – der RAM kann unabhängig hiervon an verschiedenenen Positionen sitzen. Schmalere Kühler mit vergleichbarer Leistung sind aber schwer zu finden.



Hallo Herr Redakteur,

ist die Lage des PCIe 16x-Slots nicht durch die ATX-Form vorgegeben? Bei einer Grafikkarte zeigt das PCB bzw. die Backplate doch nach oben, die Kühlsysteme nach unten.

Sind nicht ausschließlich die RAM-Bausteine ein Hindernis?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Die Mainboard Hersteller interessieren sich schon lange nicht mehr für ATx Spezifikationen.
Man könnte den 16x Slot einfach nach unten ziehen oder eben an Position 1 ein 1x Slot setzen. gibt es alles.
Das Problem sind auch nicht die mainstream Sockel. Das Problem sind die fetten Sockel, wo das oberen Mainboard praktisch nur noch aus Sockel besteht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Die Orientierung der Grafikkarte und die Lage der PCI-E-Slots ist im ATX-Standard definiert, aber nicht welcher davon für die Grafikkarte verwendet wird. Ebenfalls dem Board-Layouter überlassen ist die Position des Sockels. Dadurch gibt es selbst bei identischer Grafikkartenposition Unterschiede von bis zu 17 mm im Abstand, also 34 mm in der maximal möglichen symmetrischen Kühlerbreite. So kommt es also bei einigen engen Platinen, aber natürlich auch allgemein bei einigen überbreiten Kühlern, gehäuft zu Problemen. In Verbindung mit dem rückseitigen Spannungswandler-Kühler einiger Acceleros kann aber auch der RAM mit der Grafikkarte kollidieren, ja. Viele µATX-Designs sowie die Enthusiastplattformen haben damit Probleme.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 -Neuer Doppelturm-Kühler von be quiet!*

Danke Euch beiden, das war mir so nicht bewusst. Ich war bisher fest davon ausgegangen, dass in der ATX-Spezifikation der Sockel quasi mittig im Schnittpunkt der oberen Hälfte des Mainboards angebracht sein muss.

Danke an PCGH_Torsten für die wirklich sehr spezifische Längenangabe. Das ist dann schon auffallend viel und kann dann wirklich Probleme geben.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es an der Zeit für das Konsortium der Boardhersteller, einen neuen Standard zu verabschieden. Ich sehe es beim Aorus Elite X570, wo der Lüfter durch die GTX 1080 GameRock blockiert wird. Wo doch Grafikkarten in der Länge von 285mm längst die Regel denn die Ausnahme sind. (Das scheint bei fast allen X570-Boards der Fall zu sein.)


----------

